# December Photo Thread



## neonwilderness (Dec 1, 2007)

A couple of shots from earlier tonight.


----------



## Firky (Dec 1, 2007)

did you get any shots when they lit up the toon pink?


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 1, 2007)

Aye, a few.  That was before I bought a decent lens though, so they're not great.


----------



## e19896 (Dec 2, 2007)

raiseing the game even more with my new toys..






and playing in the new soon to released gimp that just gets better each time i do recomend it goto gimp.org and download.






another to keep or give you feelings of being warm..


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 3, 2007)

lol - posted this in the Nov thread earlier coz I forgot it was december 

I've barely taken photos recently. When I have it's been a few grabbed here and there with a toy cam like Diana or Holga. I decided to ease myself back in with some digital self portraits of my rather fetching bedhead this morning:


----------



## Paul Russell (Dec 3, 2007)

One from Saturday

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2345/2079805901_394b7152a7_o.jpg


----------



## Edie (Dec 4, 2007)

Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> lol - posted this in the Nov thread earlier coz I forgot it was december
> 
> I've barely taken photos recently. When I have it's been a few grabbed here and there with a toy cam like Diana or Holga. I decided to ease myself back in with some digital self portraits of my rather fetching bedhead this morning:


Awww, you're really pretty Vintage Paw  
(sorry, don't know anything about photography


----------



## Firky (Dec 4, 2007)

neonwilderness said:
			
		

> Aye, a few.  That was before I bought a decent lens though, so they're not great.



Like the one of the water.


----------



## Firky (Dec 5, 2007)

f'cked up the foreground when diddling in photoshop by which point i had already flattened it - doesnt look ye olde as much as i wanted


----------



## Firky (Dec 5, 2007)

And this one I took a few months ago and daftly posted under my mates' login


----------



## big eejit (Dec 5, 2007)

Paul Russell said:
			
		

> One from Saturday
> 
> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2345/2079805901_394b7152a7_o.jpg



I took a couple of pics of that ride earlier this week Paul:


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 5, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> And this one I took a few months ago and daftly posted under my mates' login ...




A mate or, a very good friend of yours?

It's very, very nice. But, very unoriginal also  


The other one reminds me of some sentimental 80's food product advert. Probably fresh harvested fish fingers or, something like that. May or, may not be a bad thing. Very nice though all the same


----------



## cybertect (Dec 5, 2007)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> It's very, very nice.



Very, very, _very_ nice 

Some more lunchtime wandering from me.

Token greenery outside an office in SE1 (I'm rather a fan of _béton brut_ too, but don't tell anyone...)








Birches at the Tate Modern







K6 telephone kiosk at St. Pauls - dunno why, but something feels rather 1960s about this.







Shadwell Basin, E1 - featuring MacCormac, Jamieson, Prichard & Wright's take on docklands housing from 1987.


----------



## Firky (Dec 6, 2007)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> It's very, very nice. But, very unoriginal also



Why is it very very nice so I can do it again?


----------



## e19896 (Dec 6, 2007)

20 Mistakes Make Me Wonder at The End Gallery, Psalter Lane, from the opening 4th December 6.30pm, continues until 7th December. I mean how cool can a load of lights flickering be? it was awsome Light at The End: is what i have called the rest:

More On the Show..

Here are 2 more from the Sun Set on the same eve as this.











More here HERE


----------



## Chorlton (Dec 6, 2007)

surprised by you firky - thought you hated all that landscape nonsense?

i'm a sucker for a slow exposure landscape and love them


i ruined this photo graph in potato-shop - manchesters urbis





and manchester library, together probably the most photographed buildings in teh WORLD!!1







any idea what i would expect to pay to get the top one framed like that?


----------



## Firky (Dec 6, 2007)

Urgh get a typogtaphy lesson and lose the urban chic 

I do hate landscape shots but I like taking photos


----------



## Chorlton (Dec 6, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> Urgh get a typogtaphy lesson and lose the urban chic




ha - you raise a very fair point


----------



## Firky (Dec 6, 2007)

It really doesn't match the style IMHO. A Nice sans-serif font perhaps with extended kerning (but not too much or you'll end up looking like an 8Ts airbrush poster). However if you do go for a fancy serif type, make sure it isn't busy, makes the corner look noisy IYSWIM.


----------



## chooch (Dec 6, 2007)

Ain't taken a good photo for weeks.

Least bad probably this one from round the corner: 





And this one, which almost worked:


----------



## Paul Russell (Dec 6, 2007)

big eejit said:
			
		

> I took a couple of pics of that ride earlier this week Paul:



I think you had better weather.

Mine was from the weekend and it pissed down shortly after!


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 6, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> f'cked up the foreground when diddling in photoshop by which point i had already flattened it - doesnt look ye olde as much as i wanted
> 
> http://i7.tinypic.com/87kt0jk.jpg


Where is that?  It looks familiar, but I can't quite place it.


----------



## Firky (Dec 6, 2007)

heres a clue


----------



## e19896 (Dec 7, 2007)

“Empty Space” will broadcast on Sheffield Live each Tuesday from 10am until noon (GMT). It will continue every week, either in that slot or at the same time on Friday.

You can listen live at www.sheffieldlive.org - where every show will also be archived as an MP3/podcast - or if you live within a few miles of Sheffield city centre then you can tune your radio to 93.2FM. The presenter is Dan Sumption, these are some images i took of him in action on this weeks show here is ThePlaylist now you can tune in and drop out..


----------



## japanese001 (Dec 7, 2007)

*sasanqua*


----------



## cybertect (Dec 7, 2007)

mad bokeh on those.

Which lens are you using? Looks a bit like some shots I've seen with the Sigma 30mm f/1.4...


----------



## e19896 (Dec 7, 2007)

japanese001 said:
			
		

>



gose of feeling insecure but nice one mate wellcome back..


----------



## Firky (Dec 7, 2007)

cybertect said:
			
		

> mad bokeh on those.
> 
> Which lens are you using? Looks a bit like some shots I've seen with the Sigma 30mm f/1.4...




nikorr 50mm prime @ f/1.4 i'd say


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## mort (Dec 7, 2007)

Some time since I've been out and about

was shortly moved on from this spot - apparantly tripods are not allowed after a cyclist injured themselves on one ....






so i took this instead.  prefer this angle  






Playing with long exposure.  






and another






linky


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 8, 2007)

After dinner mint, and a heart attack.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## Chorlton (Dec 8, 2007)

great van


----------



## Blagsta (Dec 8, 2007)

Memorial to the International Brigades, Waterloo.


----------



## cybertect (Dec 8, 2007)

Inspired by watching Joel Meyerowitz in action with his Leica on the streets of New York in one episode of the BBC's _Genius of Photography_ series, I popped down to Borough Market yesterday, whacked up the ISO and shutter speed, turned off the review function on my camera so I wouldn't be tempted to chimp and consciously tried to shoot from the hip a bit more.


----------



## Blagsta (Dec 8, 2007)

London Eye.


----------



## big eejit (Dec 8, 2007)

mort said:
			
		

> Some time since I've been out and about
> 
> was shortly moved on from this spot - apparantly tripods are not allowed after a cyclist injured themselves on one ....



So they'll be banning cars from central London too will they? Lovely shots tho.

Some great shots there from *cybertect* too. It was inspirational that prog wasn't it.


----------



## johey24 (Dec 8, 2007)

Now, Cybertech, those are damned good photos. Raw, true, real life. Great man!!

Difficult to say which is my fav  ... but it doesn't matter. Guess I am gonna have to get satellite TV so I can start watching BBC and BBC Prime et al again.


----------



## soulfluxzero (Dec 8, 2007)

Yeah, i'm liking them very much cybertect. I saw that episode of Genius of Photography- couldn't beleive how close Meyerowitz was getting and how long he was getting away with it! With that bald head of his he doesn't exactly blend into the crowd either, what a ballsy guy.


 Here's a couple from Wincanton races the other day:


----------



## Detroit City (Dec 8, 2007)

*downtown chicago*


----------



## cybertect (Dec 8, 2007)

soulfluxzero said:
			
		

> Yeah, i'm liking them very much cybertect. I saw that episode of Genius of Photography- couldn't beleive how close Meyerowitz was getting and how long he was getting away with it! With that bald head of his he doesn't exactly blend into the crowd either, what a ballsy guy.



The other thing was that he came across as quite a nice guy, someone you'd like to meet - unlike William Eggleston, for example, who I wouldn't fancy spending an hour chatting over a pint with.




> Here's a couple from Wincanton races the other day:



I like the first one. So many interpretations of that gaze.


----------



## Robster970 (Dec 8, 2007)

don't know why but here's a picture of my favourite boot


----------



## Firky (Dec 8, 2007)

soulfluxzero said:
			
		

>




Jesus that woman is ugly.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## cybertect (Dec 9, 2007)

Detroit City said:
			
		

> Downtown Chicago



Is that taken from the Amoco (AON) building? It looks like it's a bit further south than the John Hancock Centre and the only one I can think of that's tall enough to put you nearly level with the Sears Tower and looking down on the Chase Tower.

I really enjoyed Chicago when I was there for a couple of weeks about ten years ago.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 9, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> Jesus that woman is ugly.



Which one?


----------



## dweller (Dec 9, 2007)

Monday 3rd December, my last day in NYC.


----------



## dweller (Dec 9, 2007)

I like yours neonwilderness.


----------



## mauvais (Dec 9, 2007)

Some December ones from me, up in the Lake District:





















Got a fair few but the filesizes are a bit high.


----------



## soulfluxzero (Dec 9, 2007)

The colours in those first two are awesome, especially on those rocks, looks like you got some nice light that day. 

 It's a very proffesional looking set of images.


----------



## soulfluxzero (Dec 9, 2007)

Another one from the country bumpkin races:


----------



## Pie 1 (Dec 9, 2007)

mort said:
			
		

> was shortly moved on from this spot - apparantly tripods are not allowed after a cyclist injured themselves on one ....



Says who? who exaclty says? and more to the point, has the authority to say so?.
I fucking hate bollocks like this. We should all be read up & be fluent about our rights and confidently be able to tell these arseholes to go and fuck themselves


----------



## Robster970 (Dec 9, 2007)

Pie 1 said:
			
		

> Says who? who exaclty says? and more to the point, has the authority to say so?.
> I fucking hate bollocks like this. We should all be read up & be fluent about our rights and confidently be able to tell these arseholes to go and fuck themselves



I agree, absolute horseshit reason.


----------



## big eejit (Dec 9, 2007)

Love that shot soulfluxzero.


----------



## big eejit (Dec 9, 2007)

*Che in the chippy*


----------



## Paul Russell (Dec 9, 2007)

Pie 1 said:
			
		

> Says who? who exaclty says? and more to the point, has the authority to say so?.
> I fucking hate bollocks like this. We should all be read up & be fluent about our rights and confidently be able to tell these arseholes to go and fuck themselves



Security guards and community support officers love hassling photographers:

http://www.amateurphotographer.co.u...her_under_Terrorism_Act_2000_news_153278.html


----------



## johey24 (Dec 9, 2007)

Soulflux, that is a great shot you have there.


----------



## cybertect (Dec 9, 2007)

Pie 1 said:
			
		

> Says who? who exaclty says? and more to the point, has the authority to say so?.



Unfortunately, it's private land owned by BA-London Eye since County Hall was sold off. They can set what rules they like for photography.


----------



## Paul Russell (Dec 9, 2007)

cybertect said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, it's private land owned by BA-London Eye since County Hall was sold off. They can set what rules they like for photography.



Quite a bit of the South Bank is private property as well isn't it?


----------



## Robster970 (Dec 9, 2007)

This country is becoming farcical. Not allowed to take pictures of tourist attractions. Large swathes of the south bank privately owned. Authority figures allowed to stop and question you, take details and fill in forms but little else.


----------



## Paul Russell (Dec 9, 2007)

Bad weather


----------



## Robster970 (Dec 9, 2007)

big eejit said:
			
		

> *Che in the chippy*



I like this a lot.


----------



## soulfluxzero (Dec 9, 2007)

Yeah that's a cool shot big eejit, Che's definatley giving that young rebel the look over. 
  Like yours too Paul, really nice light you captured. Judging by those dark clouds and the umbrella it didn't last for long... well taken!


----------



## cybertect (Dec 9, 2007)

Robster970 said:
			
		

> This country is becoming farcical. Not allowed to take pictures of tourist attractions.



You can take as many pictures of it as you like, but you can't use a tripod on their land without prior permission.

I've been stopped by one of their goons for precisely this myself and checked out the situation quite carefully.

Oh, and the Eye itself is trademarked, so be careful if you're using the photo commercially, wherever it's taken. Apparently, they got cheesed off with hotels using it in publicity.


----------



## mauvais (Dec 9, 2007)

I didn't think you could 'copyright a building' in the UK.


----------



## Paul Russell (Dec 9, 2007)

mauvais said:
			
		

> I didn't think you could 'copyright a building' in the UK.



They should put a  big C for copyright on the London Eye. It's the right shape.


----------



## big eejit (Dec 9, 2007)

Cheers Robster and soulflux. I was taking a pic of Che when this lass stepped in to look at the menu. And I thought, that's a much better shot!


----------



## cybertect (Dec 9, 2007)

mauvais said:
			
		

> I didn't think you could 'copyright a building' in the UK.



Absolutely correct, but trademark is different to copyright 

The whole thing with tripods comes down to more fundamental issues of the privatisation of public space, which is something I've been banging on about for the best part of 20 years to anyone who'll listen


----------



## Paul Russell (Dec 9, 2007)

big eejit said:
			
		

> Cheers Robster and soulflux. I was taking a pic of Che when this lass stepped in to look at the menu. And I thought, that's a much better shot!



Yes, it's cool.

I think I'd be tempted by that dish of gloop, whatever it is...


----------



## Paul Russell (Dec 9, 2007)

cybertect said:
			
		

> The whole thing with tripods comes down to more fundamental issues of the privatisation of public space, which is something I've been banging on about for the best part of 20 years to anyone who'll listen



What publicly accessible outdoor bits of London are privately owned, or is that a ridiculous question?


----------



## cybertect (Dec 9, 2007)

The whole of Canary Wharf, for example. Including the streets, which you might reasonably think were publicly owned.


----------



## Chorlton (Dec 9, 2007)

and this little piggy got a poker up its arse..







Taken in Manchesters Christmas Market


----------



## chooch (Dec 10, 2007)

big eejit said:
			
		

> *Che in the chippy*


Like this


----------



## Valve (Dec 10, 2007)

Three from a rather cold Saturday.


----------



## Pie 1 (Dec 10, 2007)

cybertect said:
			
		

> Oh, and the Eye itself is trademarked, so be careful if you're using the photo commercially



We've had this discussion at a image library I do stuff for:
They may well get cheesed off, but there is actually fuck all they can do about it ( i beleive) unless they can prove that the picture was taken from a vantage point that is on the land they also own.
A building is a design. You can't restrict reproductions of a design - the companies just try it on.
Some years ago, a huge car maker started trying to regulate commercial use of images which contained their cars D ) and got thougherly laughed out of the room as it were.


----------



## mort (Dec 10, 2007)

The area immediately under the Eye is privately owned (whether BA or the consortium who own County Hall), so basically they can do what they like.  

I don't know any more than the guard told me, but to ban the use of something because of one incident is complete overkill.  (ETA - obviously you can stand there and take photos, but not use a tripod).  But sadly an indication of where we seem to be going. So many Councils/landowners are quick to slap a ban on something at the first whiff of an incident. The guard did stop for a chat and have a look at the photos.  He  moved me onto the grass (which is also privately owned but by a different company so he didn't care) a couple of metres away.  

I've not read up on copyrighting buildings, but it struck me that perhaps I should badly photoshop another shot of the Eye a la Paul Russell's idea to get the effect BA would want.


----------



## Robster970 (Dec 10, 2007)

Is it worthwhile creating a sticky thread that has links on it to photographers rights?


----------



## cybertect (Dec 10, 2007)

cybertect said:
			
		

> You can take as many pictures of it as you like



OK, apparently not


----------



## mort (Dec 10, 2007)

cybertect said:
			
		

> OK, apparently not



From the article:

"Admitting that its 'blanket policy' means photo enthusiasts sometimes get a 'bit of a raw deal', she added: 'There are people who say they are amateurs, who are not… *People who tend to use tripods tend to be doing something of a semi-professional or professional nature.*'"     

So for the cost of a £30 tripod I'm now a semi-pro photographer!


----------



## Paul Russell (Dec 10, 2007)

mort said:
			
		

> Admitting that its 'blanket policy' means photo enthusiasts sometimes get a 'bit of a raw deal', she added: 'There are people who say they are amateurs, who are not… *People who tend to use tripods tend to be doing something of a semi-professional or professional nature.*'



It's this sort of thing that puts me off ever getting a camera bigger than my current D70.

It's usually the people with big digital SLRs that security guards, police, busybodies, etc. go for rather than compact digis.

Bonkers thing is, it's not as if digital SLRs are rare these days now that they cost a few hundred quid.

I met up with some "serious" photographers last weekend, and just about all of them had run-ins with the police for the crime of "being in possession of big cameras". Scary.


----------



## dlx1 (Dec 10, 2007)

I alway wanted to take photos like that 





> mort


ones. slr 

Nice photos


----------



## dlx1 (Dec 10, 2007)

cybertect url 

what a lot of shit.



> In addition, depending on the nature of the shoot, the photographer may need to pay a fee if he or she plans to use the resulting images for commercial reasons.


 Is that not free advertisement for them ! 

What if your a tourist with a tripod


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 11, 2007)

Paul Russell said:
			
		

> It's this sort of thing that puts me off ever getting a camera bigger than my current D70.
> 
> It's usually the people with big digital SLRs that security guards, police, busybodies, etc. go for rather than compact digis.
> 
> ...


Serious? People getting bothered for a camera? You'd have trouble making it up, if it weren't for the paranoia that eats away at your senses. Marvellous photos btw


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 11, 2007)

I love this, at least because it is people that i love






Ratcatcher


----------



## mauvais (Dec 11, 2007)

That last one's class. Paris?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 11, 2007)

Cheers  Walked around the corner and there he was, almost too good to be true. It's in Belleville btw.


----------



## e19896 (Dec 12, 2007)

Santa getting a present from us..






Cooling towers from blackburn Meadows..






Sheffield supertram in Graph form - from mist one and crew






Rotherham is even getting fucked over.. a reflection the Canal






Rotherham as it should be a reflection the Canal

oh what a fucked up few days i've had from the new phone, yes i've gone and joined the moron race and ended up with a mobile phone mp3 radio camera all that stuff, now i can sit on the back of the bus and play sun ra at those playing speed garage..


----------



## big eejit (Dec 12, 2007)

Some lovely crisp images there e19896. Here's some fucked up ones:

*Night Train*




*
LIDL*


----------



## kropotkin (Dec 13, 2007)

My fiancee getting ready for her sister's wedding





Her mum strapping her daughter in


----------



## Paul Russell (Dec 13, 2007)

Paulie Tandoori said:
			
		

>



Talking of Paris, I think there's a Doisneau photo a little bit like that, with a load of schoolkids and a couple up a lamp post or something similar.

Can't find it online...


----------



## baffled (Dec 13, 2007)

Something old revisited


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 14, 2007)

Paul Russell said:
			
		

> Talking of Paris, I think there's a Doisneau photo a little bit like that, with a load of schoolkids and a couple up a lamp post or something similar.
> 
> Can't find it online...


Never really knew about him so thanx for the heads-up


----------



## e19896 (Dec 15, 2007)

The Campaign Against Primate Change

Enjoy..


----------



## Pie 1 (Dec 16, 2007)

Friday afternoon mucking about up a mountain.
(excuse the quality - phone cam)


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 17, 2007)

Paulie Tandoori said:
			
		

> I love this, at least because it is people that i love



I love this one - got a lovely feel to it. I like the light, the angle, the composition - it just works.

Pie - those 2 are stunning. Almost makes me feel Christmassy - almost 

A return to form:


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 17, 2007)

Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> I love this one - got a lovely feel to it. I like the light, the angle, the composition - it just works.
> 
> Pie - those 2 are stunning. Almost makes me feel Christmassy - almost
> 
> A return to form:


Thanks for kind words 

Gwan, be Christmassy, you know it makes sense. Especially with such an evocative and aesthetically pleasing 'return to form' eh?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 17, 2007)

Paulie Tandoori said:
			
		

> Thanks for kind words
> 
> Gwan, be Christmassy, you know it makes sense. Especially with such an evocative and aesthetically pleasing 'return to form' eh?



 I haven't got me decorations up yet. The tree might be going up later tonight, so I'll see what I can do


----------



## Robster970 (Dec 18, 2007)

Some more from a trip out tonight


----------



## Valve (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## Pie 1 (Dec 18, 2007)

Robster - love the recycling bins one - whats the blue light source?

Valve - nice compositional eye - esspecially on 1 & 4.


----------



## Robster970 (Dec 18, 2007)

Pie 1 said:
			
		

> Robster - love the recycling bins one - whats the blue light source?



Thanks. Been a while since I've been out. F***ing freezing last night so I'm pleased I got that one.

Background blue is from some floods used to illuminate a caravan showroom of all places. Foreground is Xenon car headlights.


----------



## Rainingstairs (Dec 18, 2007)

.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Dec 19, 2007)

Valve

I love the geometric control of those images - very orthogonal.


----------



## e19896 (Dec 21, 2007)

Some of graphs in Sheffield City Center and while we had the tripod out and The Pentax K100d on fire we spent an hour in the f-ing cold taking images of a fair ground big wheel that comes to Sheffield City Center each year at this time and i have to say the location is shit this year not good for taking images or for people taking a ride however here are some images we managed to get and the others are from images of Kid Acne local Graph person, and some from a Graph Jam a few weeks back..


----------



## Pie 1 (Dec 21, 2007)

Went to do some pics of a farm in it's landscape for a mag feature yesterday & the weather closed in from nowhere & set in solid as I was travelling there.
Think I might have to go back again for them  

I quite like white outs though.


----------



## kropotkin (Dec 21, 2007)

baffled said:
			
		

> Something old revisited




This is really nice- could you describe your post-processing?


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 21, 2007)

Paulie Tandoori said:
			
		

> I love this, at least because it is people that i love
> 
> Ratcatcher




Love it!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 22, 2007)

Papingo said:
			
		

> Love it!


We got took to some bar in Chatelet cos me pal needed to do a narcotic deal. Next door was this ratcatcher scene. Too good to miss out on really. Bar was dead good as well


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 22, 2007)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 22, 2007)




----------



## Blagsta (Dec 22, 2007)




----------



## e19896 (Dec 22, 2007)

Blagsta said:
			
		

>




Awsome.. (i want one)


----------



## kropotkin (Dec 22, 2007)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

>


If you don't ming me asking, why are you posting these images? What about them leads you to post them? What do you think other people will find in them?


----------



## Sweet FA (Dec 22, 2007)

kropotkin said:
			
		

> If you don't ming me asking, why are you posting these images? What about them leads you to post them? What do you think other people will find in them?


Niiiice


----------



## kropotkin (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm just asking. I don't personally find anything in them, which is why I'm asking what leads him to post them. 
I don't think being honest is a negative thing- it makes positive comments from you seem more genuine.


----------



## Sweet FA (Dec 22, 2007)

kropotkin said:
			
		

> I'm just asking


Fairynuff. Just seemed a bit combative I guess.


----------



## kropotkin (Dec 22, 2007)

It probably was. Sorry JC2 if you feel this.


----------



## Pie 1 (Dec 22, 2007)

kropotkin said:
			
		

> If you don't ming me asking, why are you posting these images? What about them leads you to post them? What do you think other people will find in them?



To be fair, JC's pictures have been slowly begining to get a little more interesting & at least these are straight!
These one's have actually got some interest - or more acuratly, they have potential. They're just extremely poorly taken as it seems that JC still can't be arsed to use/learn how to use his camera on anything more than auto lazy mode.

C'mon Johnny, pull your technical socks up


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 22, 2007)

kropotkin said:
			
		

> I'm just asking. I don't personally find anything in them, which is why I'm asking what leads him to post them.
> I don't think being honest is a negative thing- it makes positive comments from you seem more genuine.



Probably the same thing that leads others to post their pictures. 'Creativity' is a bit of a subjective process, you see.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 22, 2007)

kropotkin said:
			
		

> I'm just asking. I don't personally find anything in them, which is why I'm asking what leads him to post them.
> I don't think being honest is a negative thing- it makes positive comments from you seem more genuine.



Does this picture possess any technical merit, or is it simply a snap of a somewhat colourful subject?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 22, 2007)

kropotkin said:
			
		

> If you don't ming me asking, why are you posting these images? What about them leads you to post them? What do you think other people will find in them?




I assume most posters don't know these people. Of what interest is the picture, then? Does it display any technical superiority or mastery?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 22, 2007)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 22, 2007)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 22, 2007)

The silhouette:


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 22, 2007)

My apologies to those whose pictures I've used as examples; I don't have a problem with your pictures being here. This is a non critical thread.

But even so, kropotkin, I don't mind criticism, not that your post contained any, but why be selective in your dumping on crap photos, since you have so many to choose from?


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 22, 2007)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 22, 2007)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

>



p.s. Why didn't you go for the hat trick, and include this one as well?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 22, 2007)




----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 22, 2007)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> My apologies to those whose pictures I've used as examples; I don't have a problem with your pictures being here. This is a non critical thread.
> 
> But even so, kropotkin, I don't mind criticism, not that your post contained any, but why be selective in your dumping on crap photos, since you have so many to choose from?




Not that it's anything to do with me   But...

Good to see Urban finding it's bollocks again - things had got a little dull to say the least.

The examples you've used here are 10x more interesting than your badly executed boring shyte. So many times I open up the monthly threads and sigh when I have to wait for post after post of shyte from JC2 to download. Be a bit more selective. You have actually posted up a couple of intriguing shots amongst the dire crap. The buses in the bus yard with the green foliage in the foreground has potential and is somehow Seasonal  


The rest is utter crap  

Yay! More slagging off of images is what's needed here.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Dec 22, 2007)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 22, 2007)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> The buses in the bus yard with the green foliage in the foreground has potential and is somehow Seasonal
> 
> 
> The rest is utter crap
> ...



But, but.............that's one of the ones that Kropotkin hates!

What should I do: my head hurts! 

Actually, I'll continue to do what I always did.

Kropotkin, I post the pics I do because *I *like them. Ya dumb shit: why else would I do it??


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 22, 2007)

neonwilderness said:
			
		

>




Very nice  

Love the way the weeds look to have almost given up the fight in a shiney new Winter urban world.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 22, 2007)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> Not  So many times I open up the monthly threads and sigh when I have to wait for post after post of shyte from JC2 to download. .



This is all the impetus I need to get back to taking lots of photos.

Since I'll be posting up a lot of them, I'd suggest that you get a more powerful computer.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 22, 2007)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> But, but.............that's one of the ones that Kropotkin hates!
> 
> What should I do: my head hurts!
> 
> ...



He didn't hate them. He just thought they were boring. So do I. It has potential is all I said.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 22, 2007)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> This is all the impetus I need to get back to taking lots of photos.
> 
> Since I'll be posting up a lot of them, I'd suggest that you get a more powerful computer.




No. Seriously. You're fucking up a good thread. Be more selective. Others are.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 22, 2007)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> He didn't hate them. He just thought they were boring. So do I. It has potential is all I said.



I think your interminable photos of spanish rooftops etc, to be boring as well. Does that matter to you in the least?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 22, 2007)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> No. Seriously. You're fucking up a good thread. Be more selective. Others are.



If you want, I'll go back through the last three months' pic threads, and get you scores of examples of utter dreck from a number of erstwhile photographers.

This is an open forum, so buzz off.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Dec 22, 2007)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 22, 2007)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> No. Seriously. You're fucking up a good thread. Be more selective. Others are.



The problem is, you think you're some sort of maestro photographer, but you're just a guy with an expensive camera in a semi exotic locale, so your opinion's worth doodly.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Dec 22, 2007)

I dont care if my pics are shit, they captured a moment for me that id just like to share.........


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 22, 2007)

Sweaty Betty said:
			
		

> I dont care if my pics are shit, they captured a moment for me that id just like to share.........



You can post up whatever you like. There are no rules. Don't listen to these buttheads. They're just mad because they can't make a living taking photos.  That glass blower one is pretty good, btw.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Dec 22, 2007)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> You can post up whatever you like. There are no rules. Don't listen to these buttheads. They're just mad because they can't make a living taking photos.  That glass blower one is pretty good, btw.



My friend thought he was cooking crack


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 22, 2007)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> The problem is, you think you're some sort of maestro photographer, but you're just a guy with an expensive camera in a semi exotic locale, so your opinion's worth doodly.



No. Other people think I'm quite good    

I don't use expensive gear. I still shoot on film. A quality 35mm Contax Aria or, RX can be bought for less than £200 as good as new these days.

I don't post very often on this thread or, any other thread. That's my whole point; others are a bit more selective. You should try to be also. It's common courtesy really.

Maybe we should have a new sub-forum for those who think others can be arsed?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 22, 2007)

Sweaty Betty said:
			
		

> I dont care if my pics are shit, they captured a moment for me that id just like to share.........



You should have kept it to yourself 


e2a; I am joking of course.


----------



## chooch (Dec 22, 2007)

Still not quite sure how I feel about stealing people's children, but...


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Dec 22, 2007)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> You should have kept it to yourself
> 
> 
> e2a; I am joking of course.




I bet you wern't breast fed


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 22, 2007)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> Very nice
> 
> Love the way the weeds look to have almost given up the fight in a shiney new Winter urban world.


Thanks 

It's a bit of a weird place; there's a strip of derelict half overgrown land that lies between the river and a large shopping centre that is behind the shot.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 22, 2007)

Sweaty Betty said:
			
		

> I bet you wern't breast fed



Probably not, but I don't have a clue


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Dec 22, 2007)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> Probably not, but I don't have a clue



simple way to find out ids to answer this question...

Tits or an ass man?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 22, 2007)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> No. Other people think I'm quite good
> 
> I



My relatives like my stuff, too. 

Can we have another spanish rooftop shot, please, or maybe someone playing a guitar? For Christmas, like?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 22, 2007)

chooch said:
			
		

> Still not quite sure how I feel about stealing people's children, but...



Nice 'innocence and experience' shot. You stole nothing. The man with the big hands and the drum is the only villain.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 22, 2007)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> My relatives like my stuff, too.
> 
> Can we have another spanish rooftop shot, please, or maybe someone playing a guitar? For Christmas, like?



 

No. I'm still into my painting currently. May take cameras out tomorrow to get a whiff of Christmas in Granada.

What are these roof top pics you keep going on about  

And, you do know my entire family was killed by some nutter with a peanut bomb some 10 years ago now? It's only those that apparently know that like my pics - they have money   My folks didn't have money.


----------



## chooch (Dec 22, 2007)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> The man with the big hands and the drum is the only villain.


Ta. 
She was flinching every time he hit the fucking thing. Bizarrely, they were playing a Mary Poppins medley.


----------



## chooch (Dec 23, 2007)

Sweaty Betty said:
			
		

> Santa family


I like that a lot, but I'd crop it some. Either close on them and the man perching on the kerb or just down to lose the arrow and lamppost cluttering up the left of it.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Dec 23, 2007)

chooch said:
			
		

> I like that a lot, but I'd crop it some. Either close on them and the man perching on the kerb or just down to lose the arrow and lamppost cluttering up the left of it.



I will have  a fiddle


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 23, 2007)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> No. .



I didn't really want one.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 23, 2007)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> No. I'm still into my painting currently. May take cameras out tomorrow to get a whiff of Christmas in Granada.
> 
> What are these roof top pics you keep going on about
> 
> And, you do know my entire family was killed by some nutter with a peanut bomb some 10 years ago now? It's only those that apparently know that like my pics - they have money   My folks didn't have money.



I know as little about your family history as you do about mine.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Dec 23, 2007)

How scary is this bloody blighter??


----------



## Dhimmi (Dec 23, 2007)

kropotkin said:
			
		

> My fiancee getting ready for her sister's wedding



Delightful snatched moment. There's a real beauty to it. 




			
				Valve said:
			
		

>



Like these and the earlier ones too. Beautifully mundane.


----------



## kropotkin (Dec 23, 2007)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> But, but.............that's one of the ones that Kropotkin hates!
> 
> What should I do: my head hurts!
> 
> ...


Because you are "submit post" incontinent?
I honestly didn't know. 

Some of the ones you have posted from others are OK- but yes, I don't see the point in people posting random badly executed snapshots that they can't conceivably be 'proud' of.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 23, 2007)

kropotkin said:
			
		

> Because you are "submit post" incontinent?
> .



Not sure what you mean. At the point that you made your comments, I had five pics in this thread. One group of two, one of three, on a five page thread.

In any event, your dislike of my photos has been duly noted, and filed in the appropriate place.


----------



## kropotkin (Dec 23, 2007)

Not dislike JC2, absence of like. Indifference- to those few you posted anyway. 
It was what I thought, and what I still think. I was interested in whether you were posting them because you actually liked them, or just because you had taken them.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 23, 2007)

I went and looked at your flickr account. You're not a bad photographer; I quite like some of your stuff, for example:






You're technically accomplished. However, I wouldn't necessarily take the photos you take. There was a time in my life when I would have, but now, I'm trying to do or say something different. My criticism of what you do is that it's technically good, and quite pretty, but it doesn't say anything, at least, it doesn't say anything to me.

I'm experimenting at trying to take pictures that communicate more than their prettiness. It's still something I'm working at. I'll see if I can find some of my 'prettier' pictures.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 23, 2007)

http://farm1.static.flickr.com/33/57926535_2153349d91.jpg?v=0

http://farm1.static.flickr.com/24/57926537_9484a66091.jpg?v=0

http://farm1.static.flickr.com/27/57926540_a7354401a0.jpg?v=0

http://farm1.static.flickr.com/24/57926541_5080170147.jpg?v=0


----------



## kropotkin (Dec 23, 2007)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> I went and looked at your flickr account. You're not a bad photographer; I quite like some of your stuff, for example:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




thank you, that is a kind thing to say. Although I think most people who take pictures would probably say they wanted to "communicate more than their prettiness"!


----------



## kropotkin (Dec 23, 2007)

I like this one


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 23, 2007)

kropotkin said:
			
		

> thank you, that is a kind thing to say. Although I think most people who take pictures would probably say they wanted to "communicate more than their prettiness"!




Not always, imo. Photos can be technically superior, very well composed, etc, and they are merely very good images.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 23, 2007)

kropotkin said:
			
		

> I like this one



I took that picture in 1982.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 23, 2007)

I bought a camera one day, a decent SLR with a few lenses. I went out and took some pictures. I loved them; some really great silhouettes! My girlfriend at the time was a graphic designer. She was gentle with me. She said, the silhouettes were nice, but at some point, you want to try and get some nice shots that aren't necessarily backlit. 

So I bought 3 or 4 books about photography, and learned a bit about it. It's not hard to get techically good, if you're willing to put a bit of time into it. The hard part is in getting your photos to the levels above that. Imo.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 23, 2007)

One of my first photos: a lovely silhouette. 

http://farm1.static.flickr.com/33/57925348_38dfe1ea65.jpg?v=0


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 23, 2007)

I usually don't take pictures like that anymore. It's in the past for me. It bores me.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 23, 2007)

Unless, of course, it doesn't bore me.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 23, 2007)

But in general, nowadays, I'd rather take a picture like this.






Chacun a son gout, eh?


----------



## Pie 1 (Dec 23, 2007)

OK Johnny, if that the way you want it.
Your pigheaded attitude towards taking critisism from here and not being at all selective & just continuing to have "post reply incontinace" means you're going to be on ignore for a while. 
I really can't be arsed sitting though this whole thing from you again over Xmas.

Have a good one, anyway.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 23, 2007)

Pie 1 said:
			
		

> OK Johnny, if that the way you want it.
> Your pigheaded attitude towards taking critisism from here and not being at all selective & just continuing to have "post reply incontinace" means you're going to be on ignore for a while..


----------



## e19896 (Dec 23, 2007)

Nuff Said..


----------



## mort (Dec 23, 2007)




----------



## Valve (Dec 23, 2007)

JC2: the  postmodern photographer of u75? Discuss.

Dhimmi, Pie1, Hocus Eye: thanks! much appreciated.

Here's a couple more snaps from a couple days ago.


----------



## Valve (Dec 23, 2007)

Perhaps the (typically) abject nature of Vancouver-school photography  influences JC2's rather abject technical skills? (sorry,couldn't resist, jc2…) Roy Arden with a flash?


----------



## Pie 1 (Dec 23, 2007)

mort said:
			
		

>



This is extremely impressive photography. 
Very nicely done.


----------



## mort (Dec 23, 2007)

Pie 1 - thanks !


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 23, 2007)

Valve said:
			
		

> Perhaps the (typically) abject nature of Vancouver-school photography  influences JC2's rather abject technical skills? (sorry,couldn't resist, jc2…) Roy Arden with a flash?



And here I was thinking that your pics had 'ECCAD' written all over them...


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 23, 2007)

Valve said:
			
		

> Roy Arden with a flash?



I'm humbled


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 23, 2007)

Pie 1 said:
			
		

> OK Johnny, if that the way you want it.
> Your pigheaded attitude towards taking critisism from here and not being at all selective & just continuing to have "post reply incontinace" means you're going to be on ignore for a while.
> I really can't be arsed sitting though this whole thing from you again over Xmas.
> 
> Have a good one, anyway.


----------



## Dhimmi (Dec 23, 2007)

mort said:
			
		

>



Quite stunning. 




			
				Valve said:
			
		

> Dhimmi, Pie1, Hocus Eye: thanks! much appreciated.



Say as I find, in thousands of snaps I've only managed a similar feel with this one I think.


----------



## Valve (Dec 24, 2007)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> And here I was thinking that your pics had 'ECCAD' written all over them...



Nope, never done a day of art school…


----------



## Valve (Dec 24, 2007)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> I'm humbled



That school is in Nanaimo. And that picture is in the VAG at the moment…


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 24, 2007)

Valve said:
			
		

> That school is in Nanaimo. And that picture is in the VAG at the moment…



That's the whole point. Seeing a good picture of a stump like that, convinces me not to let tha haterz divert me from the purity of my artistic vision.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 24, 2007)

Valve said:
			
		

> Nope, never done a day of art school…



Things like that can be absorbed via osmosis.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 24, 2007)

mort said:
			
		

>



A stunning photo.


----------



## Valve (Dec 24, 2007)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> Things like that can be absorbed via osmosis.


Indeed, I think you're on to something here… have a few too many friends that do, or have attended Emily Carr.


----------



## Valve (Dec 24, 2007)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> That's the whole point. Seeing a good picture of a stump like that, convinces me not to let tha haterz divert me from the purity of my artistic vision.



You been to the arden exhibition yet? There's some great pictures up in the 'artist's selection' area: gurksy, burtynsky, shore, wall, mcfarland… as well as arden's work, of course.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 24, 2007)

Valve said:
			
		

> Indeed, I think you're on to something here… have a few too many friends that do, or have attended Emily Carr.



I was sort of going by the people in your pics.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 24, 2007)

Valve said:
			
		

> You been to the arden exhibition yet? There's some great pictures up in the 'artist's selection' area: gurksy, burtynsky, shore, wall, mcfarland… as well as arden's work, of course.



No. Where is it?

edit: oh: the VAG.....

I'll check it out.


----------



## johey24 (Dec 24, 2007)

e-numbers, indeed, enough said ... that one is bloody good.

Pie1: hat second one of yours with the lady in the dark - waau. nice one!!!


----------



## e19896 (Dec 24, 2007)

johey24 said:
			
		

> e-numbers, indeed, enough said ... that one is bloody good.
> 
> Pie1: hat second one of yours with the lady in the dark - waau. nice one!!!




Taken using my 5 mega pix mobile phone i remember my first digi cam it was 5 mega pix and fucking big now i have the same in a phone all in 7 years it scares me..


----------



## Pie 1 (Dec 24, 2007)

johey24 said:
			
		

> Pie1: hat second one of yours with the lady in the dark - waau. nice one!!!



I think you mean Mort's picture.


----------



## Firky (Dec 24, 2007)

kropotkin said:
			
		

> I like this one



i approve.


----------



## girasol (Dec 24, 2007)

Here are some photos I took yesterday:












more here: 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/plasmatika/2130273647/in/set-72157600191133622/


----------



## Paul Russell (Dec 24, 2007)

Valve said:
			
		

>



I liked the ones in that post, Valve.


----------



## Gromit (Dec 26, 2007)

Lets see what you make of this one taken a couple of months ago:


----------



## japanese001 (Dec 26, 2007)

*Mt. Fuji*


----------



## Gromit (Dec 26, 2007)

I so want to visit that, preferably during the FujiRock fest.


----------



## e19896 (Dec 27, 2007)

From Woodside Sheffield 25 12 07 around 23opm Pentax K100d and Oxfam tripod..


----------



## Robster970 (Dec 27, 2007)

Thought I'd do a family portrait.


----------



## kropotkin (Dec 27, 2007)

I like that Robster. I'm not entirely sure why, but I do


----------



## kropotkin (Dec 27, 2007)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> Here are some photos I took yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ace shots Iemanja- wicked!


----------



## Robster970 (Dec 27, 2007)

kropotkin said:
			
		

> I like that Robster. I'm not entirely sure why, but I do



I'm pleased with the rather sinister style - thanks for the thanks


----------



## Valve (Dec 28, 2007)

Not at all my style or interest, but I imagine someone else might like these bird shots. Just couldn't resist. Unfortunately only had a 55mm lens with me at the time.


----------



## Valve (Dec 28, 2007)

And to balance the above out:


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 28, 2007)

Robster970 said:
			
		

> Thought I'd do a family portrait.


That baby looks like the boss of the household.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 28, 2007)

Valve said:
			
		

>



I'm assuming that isn't a recent picture.


----------



## Valve (Dec 28, 2007)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> I'm assuming that isn't a recent picture.



Oh yeah? How come?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 28, 2007)

Valve said:
			
		

> Oh yeah? How come?


----------



## Valve (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm not all that sure what that emoticon means, at least in this context…


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 28, 2007)

Valve said:
			
		

> I'm not all that sure what that emoticon means, at least in this context…



It means, look out the window.


----------



## Valve (Dec 28, 2007)

Ah, okay now. I see. Rather dark and rainy. Although no snow where I am at in Vancouver (Strathcona). Took that photo out in Burnaby, near some film studios. I forget what skytrain stop it was.


----------



## Valve (Dec 28, 2007)

Lake city or production way…


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 28, 2007)

Valve said:
			
		

> Ah, okay now. I see. Rather dark and rainy. Although no snow where I am at in Vancouver (Strathcona). Took that photo out in Burnaby, near some film studios. I forget what skytrain stop it was.



Recently? There's been snow and slush around where I live for a few days, and cold and wet before that.

I think.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 28, 2007)

Valve said:
			
		

> Lake city or production way…



Have you seen that studio down off Grandview Highway, near Superstore?

It's getting to be a big industry.


----------



## Valve (Dec 28, 2007)

Fairly recently. Just checked the exif and it was taken Dec 15.


----------



## Valve (Dec 28, 2007)

Is that the one with the (warm) tin roof that the crows flock east to every day? Haven't seen it, heard about it though.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 28, 2007)

Valve said:
			
		

> Fairly recently. Just checked the exif and it was taken Dec 15.



I can't remember the weather for more than two days back, if that.


----------



## Valve (Dec 28, 2007)

It's easy, here. rain-rain-rain-rain…


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 28, 2007)

Valve said:
			
		

> Is that the one with the (warm) tin roof that the crows flock east to every day? Haven't seen it, heard about it though.



That's another one, that's just off Boundary, just north of the freeway.

If you've never seen that rookery, it's something to behold, or at least it was. A bunch of dot com companies built buildings there, and they have these anti crow alarms.  It's not right:the crows were there long before the computer nerds.

I think it's called Still Creek Road. There used to be about a million crows, all over the roads, the McD headquarters, etc. Totally unreal.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 28, 2007)

Valve said:
			
		

> It's easy, here. rain-rain-rain-rain…



Here in Mount Pleasant, it's rain-rain-rain-snow-rain-..


----------



## Valve (Dec 28, 2007)

Indeed. I used to live "up" there, at Main & 16th. Still spend most of my time up there. When I took the bus to Victoria the other day I was surprised to see that the slight elevation change entailed snow up there and rain down here.


----------



## Valve (Dec 28, 2007)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> That's another one, that's just off Boundary, just north of the freeway.
> 
> If you've never seen that rookery, it's something to behold, or at least it was. A bunch of dot com companies built buildings there, and they have these anti crow alarms.  It's not right:the crows were there long before the computer nerds.
> 
> I think it's called Still Creek Road. There used to be about a million crows, all over the roads, the McD headquarters, etc. Totally unreal.



Noted. I should check that out… rarely out there, though.


----------



## Robster970 (Dec 28, 2007)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> That baby looks like the boss of the household.



He does tend to dictate what happens JC


----------



## Paul Russell (Dec 28, 2007)

Robster970 said:
			
		

> I'm pleased with the rather sinister style - thanks for the thanks



You look sort of austere - like Victorian parents in modern day clothes. Or something.

Nice one.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Dec 28, 2007)

from here


----------



## camouflage (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## Blagsta (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## Louloubelle (Dec 29, 2007)

My sister's collie dog Taz  

very old decorations that my mum puts on the xmas cake, year after year 





snowman vs santa





armless angel


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 30, 2007)




----------



## chooch (Dec 30, 2007)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> My sister's collie dog Taz
> very old decorations that my mum puts on the xmas cake, year after year
> snowman vs santa
> armless angel


Like these.


----------



## e19896 (Dec 30, 2007)

GIVEING UP THE RUBBISH


----------



## johey24 (Dec 30, 2007)

Great photo, Foreigner. Blagsta, I love that photo. Very interesting perspective.


----------



## Skim (Dec 30, 2007)

That's a great photo, Blagsta – the reflection really makes it.


----------



## Sweet FA (Dec 30, 2007)

Yay, Santa brought me a proper camera! No more photos with my mobile for me...

No idea how to do anything with it apart from the preset thingies yet


----------



## Gromit (Dec 30, 2007)

What camera? The colours are good (unlike my Fuji ). Shopped or raw?


----------



## girasol (Dec 30, 2007)

Sweet FA said:
			
		

> Yay, Santa brought me a proper camera! No more photos with my mobile for me...
> 
> No idea how to do anything with it apart from the preset thingies yet



This one is very impressive - did you pan it?  Doesn't look like you did, but it's quite amazing how sharp the train is compared with the rest.


----------



## Sweet FA (Dec 30, 2007)

It's a Nikon D40X. I photoshopped them all (auto levels/contrast - I tried auto colour but it washed them out too much). I panned but it was total luck that the train ended up in focus and not a bit of tree or grass (if 'panning' means moving the camera with the train?). I basically used the preset with the running person on it 

I only started using it yesterday (the memory card got delivered to the wrong address  ) but it's really exciting. 

Anybody got any ideas re: books I could buy to tell me how to do this properly? I've found books that tell me how to use the camera but the instructions do that OK, I'm really looking for something that will teach me about composition, examples from the masters etc.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 30, 2007)

Sweet FA said:
			
		

> ...I'm really looking for something that will teach me about composition, examples from the masters etc.



I don't think you need any theory on composition etc. All photo books by the 'masters' are worth buying/borrowing just to try and see how they saw things. Personally, I prefer to try and do something different that works to my way of seeing. You obviously have a natural eye and understanding of the basic technical principles. See as much photography as possible and try and understand how the photograph was taken and what the photographer saw rather than teaching yourself rules.

Best book I was given this year was 'Scrapbook' - Henri Cartier Bresson. I'm not his biggest fan, but the book is very revealing in many ways.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## pogofish (Dec 31, 2007)

Braemar was cold & quiet yesterday:


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 31, 2007)

pogofish said:
			
		

> Braemar was cold & quiet yesterday


I like that first one 

Here's one I took late last night.


----------



## alef (Jan 1, 2008)

Magneze. New year's eve, Offline:


----------



## Dhimmi (Jan 1, 2008)

pogofish said:
			
		

> Braemar was cold & quiet yesterday:








Really like this one. 






And this, rotary engine, what's it doing on a pole. 

cheers,


----------



## pogofish (Jan 1, 2008)

It was from a Wellington that crashed in Glen Cluanie during the war - wreckage lay there till quite recently when two engines & the larger pieces were recovered - One engine & (IIRC) wing remains were sent off for conservation whilst this engine was raised as a monument to all the aircrew killed in the Cairngorms over the years:








More info on this & some other crash sites here:

http://mysite.wanadoo-members.co.uk/scottish_crashsites/oxfordph404.html


----------



## Grandma Death (Jan 1, 2008)

Taken Boxing Day in Burton with my new sony erricsson camera phone.


----------



## Dhimmi (Jan 3, 2008)

pogofish said:
			
		

> It was from a Wellington that crashed in Glen Cluanie during the war - wreckage lay there till quite recently when two engines & the larger pieces were recovered - One engine & (IIRC) wing remains were sent off for conservation whilst this engine was raised as a monument to all the aircrew killed in the Cairngorms over the years:



Blimey, didn't think it might be on a memorial. Have you got any more photos of the momument? I like the plaque, would it be okay to share that with an Aussie chum?


----------

